

Plot your course in space and time - adulau
http://neatline.org

======
adulau
There are some nice examples at:

<http://neatline.org/neatline-in-action/>

The open source software relies on another framework called Omeka
<http://omeka.org> and neatline is a set of plugins for Omeka. It seems quite
nice and I'm curious of what people will do with this space/time
representation. It looks like a SIMILE timeline Widgets[1] on steroids.

[1] <http://www.simile-widgets.org/timeline/>

